# TFO Mangrove Push Pole!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1216329072

I'm finishing up the build of our Mangrove for Project NMZ. Please let us know how it preforms over time!

Cheers
Capt. Jan









8105 Sovereign Row
Dallas, TX 75247

800-638-9052
214-638-9053 (FAX)

Email For A Dealer Near You


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

They appear to be a great bang for the buck. 

I had been waiting for them to resolve the initial obstacles associated with a multi-piece pole but we have been doing some testing and they seem to fill the void in the market.

Keep us posted.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

How long was your former push pole and what is the size and type skiff you have?


What is the type bottom you fish over, mud like Mingo or rock, sand ?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I have one of these as well. Just need to finish building the boat so I can take it out and try to break it. I also have a used $600 Loomis graphite and the quality of the finish on the TFO is better than the Loomis.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Me and Garry bought one from Joe a few months ago... and it is FANTASTIC. I've only used it a few times, but man is it light! I can hold it up over my head with just one hand... I picked up our old stiffy the other day and almost had a hernia!
I'm sure Garry will have much more to say about it since he uses it at least once or twice a week...


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I love this my TFO!! Its light, strong, and it doesn't slip in the hand when wet..... It's awesome for the price!


----------



## oakislandreds (Mar 18, 2008)

I had the 20' fiberglass Stiffy, that I cut down to 18'6". That was to try to manage the weight and top-heavy nature of that heavy of a pole.

I am in NC, and I fish over packed sand or mud bottoms. My skiff is not exactly a micro, but it is mine. I have converted an F19 Sundance Skiff to a flats boat. I have replaced all the hardware with flush or flip-up. I built a homemade casting platform, and added the poling platform of course. With the flat bottom, I get a lot of hull slap, but it will float in 6-7 inches. The slickest addition is the set of Beavertail flip up push pole holders that I ordered from them. I had not seen any other holders that were surface mount, but still snag free, in order work on a rolled-edge skiff.

Great site! I love watching the project boats.

David


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have been prying, bending and abusing my TFO for over 30 days. I used it to stake out in 20+ MPH winds and pulling around the oysters. I jumped 2-3 foot waves Sat running around Fort DeSoto and no breaks or slide-outs. These pushpoes are tough, light and look great. 

Worth noting, I will custom cut and assemble any length between 19'6" and 24' for $350. If you want a specific length give me a call. I also offer a lifetime repair warranty for $120. You break is as often as you want, bring me the pieces and I will repair it.  

Float Shallower,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

BYOPP Check out the build up.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I had the 20' fiberglass Stiffy, that I cut down to 18'6".  That was to try to manage the weight and top-heavy nature of that heavy of a pole.
> 
> I am in NC, and I fish over packed sand or mud bottoms.  My skiff is not exactly a micro, but it is mine.  I have converted an F19 Sundance Skiff to a flats boat.  I have replaced all the hardware with flush or flip-up.  I built a homemade casting platform, and added the poling platform of course.  With the flat bottom, I get a lot of hull slap, but it will float in 6-7 inches.  The slickest addition is the set of Beavertail flip up push pole holders that I ordered from them.  I had not seen any other holders that were surface mount, but still snag free, in order work on a rolled-edge skiff.
> 
> ...



I would like to see your project!! It sounds like you have a nice boat running up there


----------



## Taylor_W. (May 5, 2009)

Very nice...glad to hear about this push pole. Looking at getting one myself...


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

me too, this sounds like a great pole. There's not a whole lot of places to get push poles in SC so shipping this pole is gonna be the way to go I think. Anyone else have anymore feedback on this pole?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It is a nice pole. I don't use mine that often but when I do it is typically an 8 hour day. Light, stiff (with the right amount of flex), strong & does not get hot to the touch. I am not very gentle on the pole while using and no problems at all. Had mine assembled by Joe @ Carbon Marine, picked up at his shop.

You can not go wrong with the TFO PushPole. Especially for half the cost of many poles on the market.


----------



## spitfire3270 (Mar 7, 2014)

is there a reason to not use jbweld, I would like to use it cause that's what the manufacturers instructions say but everybody else says west epoxy?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I used G flex on mine but I don't see why JB weld wouldn't work. It's just a push pole. It doesn't take much to keep the ferrules from pulling apart as long as you do good prep work. 

I think if I had to drive to the store to buy epoxy I would probably spend the extra dollars on the west g flex simply because you will probably end up using it on the boat at some point in the future. It's nice to have some good epoxy around. The G flex is also good for kayaks and filling drill holes in yeti coolers


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> is there a reason to not use jbweld, I would like to use it cause that's what the manufacturers instructions say but everybody else says west epoxy?


I used JB Weld on mine.  Follow all instructions - score the female and male parts of the ferrule so that the JBW can bond in the scored areas.  Tape each side - make wiping off the excess better.  Do each section at a time - don't rush.  Also, make sure the grain of the pole goes in one direction.  Mark a piece of tape with an arrow indicating the direction of the grain so you don't forget.

My current one came out great - can barely see the joints.  It works and feels just like a one piece.  Great pole for the money when put together properly.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought mine from another forum member about 5 years ago. It was already assembled. I really liked the push pole and put many miles on it.

This Tuesday I was towing the skiff up to the north end of the lagoon from Satellite Beach on 95 (about a 50 mile drive). I got 1 mile away from the Oak Hill exit and I looked in my rear view mirror and I saw the push pole slip out of holders and go flying in the air! Yes, I had the foot facing forward so I know that it did not slip out the back. 

My best guess is that one of the sections split at the ferrule and the pole slid out that way. Luckily there wasn't any cars behind me. I pulled over and recovered all the pieces of the push pole (which were all destroyed) and noticed that it had to of separated at the ferrule. I'm guessing that all the vibration from towing the skiff eventually cracked the epoxy and caused it to split??

Anyone else ever have any of this problem?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Could be sun. Could be the flex of the pole at the holders. I don't put a joint right at a holder flex point. That is one thing to mindful of with multi piece poles.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have 2- 19'6". One for my 22' bay boat and one for the LT-25. I epoxied the first one and it fell apart while a friend was using the bay boat pre-fishing for a tournament. The second I ordered from Carbon Marine since I was picking my boat up in Titusville and had no way to carry the pole from NC. I also have a 12' G. Loomis for my canoe. It's probably 14 years old now. It came in two sections plus ferrule, tip, and fork. I bought it at The Flyfisherman and epoxied it at Riverbreeze with 20 minute epoxy and waited for it to set up so I could fish. I still use it with the canoe, but I have painted it. No regrets about buying the TFO's.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/mangrove-pushpole.html


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a question, currently have a 19'6" pole for my gheenoe LT 25, I would like to make the pole a little longer-

Would really like to have a 23' and will be getting into a larger boat soon, can I do this with my 3/4? piece mangrove pole? (just adding 4 feet to it?)


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I broke mine in Snake Bight on a very windy day. For the repair I just added a new section in with no problem . I don't see a reason you couldn't cut it off at the foot. And get a new section and ferrule to epoxy in.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

excellent, thank you

will try to reach out to carbon marine now and order necessary parts


----------

